# Pumpenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?



## ra_ll_ik (9. März 2007)

Hallo,
viele Techianer verwenden zur Schmutzvorabscheidung relativ "teure" Filter, meist in Eigenbau.
Ich habe oft gelesen, das die Biotec Filter relativ schnell verschmutzen und daher sehr reinigungsintensiv sind.
Da kam mir der Gedanke, später mal einen Bürstenfilter vorzuschalten.
Gestern stand ich im Hauswirtschaftraum und schaute auf meine Regenwassernutzungsanlage fürs Haus.
Da habe ich vor und nach der Pumpe folgenden Filter geschaltet.
Wäre das keine Alternative für mich? Die max Durchflußmenge liegt bei 6500l/h.
Für kleinere Anlagen wie bei mir doch ausreichend. Oder?


----------



## Thorsten (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Moin Ralf,


			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Da kam mir der Gedanke, später mal einen Bürstenfilter vorzuschalten.


Das würde ich nicht machen. Bürsten sind zwar sehr gut und filtern auch jede Menge an Dreck herraus, aber das Reinigen ist sehr sehr Aufwendig.:?




			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das keine Alternative für mich? Die max Durchflußmenge liegt bei 6500l/h.
> Für kleinere Anlagen wie bei mir doch ausreichend. Oder?


Die Pumpe wird in kürzester Zeit verstopfen, alleine die Groben Schmutzpartikel werden dafür sorgen. 
Lass es lieber und schaffe dir eine geeignete Teichpumpe an, dann hast Du Ruhe - nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Hallo
ich dachte immer die Bürsten im Bürstenfilter sind als Besiedlungsfläche für 
Bakterien gedacht 
also keine Grobschmutzabscheidung 
oben gezeigter Feinfilter (Hauswasserfilter) müsste am Teich bestimmt täglich rückgespült werden 
die effektive Filterfläche ist geradezu winzig 
außerdem arbeitet das Modell mit Druck es besteht kein Notbypass

da halte ich jedes in einen freien Auslauf gehangenes Nudelsieb für 
effektiver.(ehrlich ! ,ganz ohne Smileys!)
Spaltfilter und Sifi haben sich nicht ohne Grund als Vorfilter
durchgesetzt. 
Auch eine große intelligent gegliederte Absetzkammer mit Bodenablauf 
geht noch als Grobfilter durch. 

ein Vorfilter muss nicht teuer !

ich habe eigentlich "klare Verhältnisse" im Teich aber im 
Spaltfilter  sieht es schon mal so aus :

 

das würde einen Hauswasserfilter doch überfordern ......

im Teichwasser ist eben viel mehr BIO drin als im Regenwasser

mfG und
schönes WE


----------



## Thorsten (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Moin Karsten,

Bürsten als Besiedlungfläche für Bakkis? 

Ne ne, die dienen schon zur Schmutzabscheidung. 
Geeignete Bakkiträger sind aber eher Filterpatronen - Filterschwämme, Japanmatten etc.

Allerdings gebe ich dir 100% recht, eine vernünftige Grobschmutzvorabscheidung muss *nicht* teuer sein!


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*



http://www.koiteich.de/Filtermaterial/Filterbursten/filterbursten.html

Du hast recht !

und auch wieder nicht    

im Bürstenfilter sollen sich ja die fasrigen und groben Schmutztpartikel verfangen sich im Bakterienrasen abbauen und als 
"Schwarzschlamm" absinken . Die Bürsten sollen ja nicht täglich 
gereinigt werden sondern der abgesunkene Mulm abgelassen werden 


oder ?


mfG

noch 2h 12min und 8,7,6,5,4,....sec.


----------



## Thorsten (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Du hast recht !

und auch wieder nicht   



Es gibt viel - viel bessere Bakkieträger als Bürsten, das wollte ich damit sagen 

Da ich auch _noch_ Bürsten im Einsatz habe, weiß ich was es für eine "Sauerei"  diese zu reinigen. 
Das ganze mache ich zweimal im Jahr und es ist zum  ..............

Schönes WE Du Countdownzähler!


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

eben

als Vorfilter sollten halt Filter eingesetzt werden die in irgendeiner Form

Separieren  

dh. dass ich die separierten Stoffe auch leicht aus dem Kreislauf entfernen kann 
oder 
es automatisch verläuft.  


 


mfG

1h 25 min 10 sec


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Ähmm, ich ziehe die Frage zurück.
Ich vergaß den Druckfaktor...

Aber


> Allerdings gebe ich dir 100% recht, eine vernünftige Grobschmutzvorabscheidung muss nicht teuer sein!



Wenn ich mir mal die Preise für die Bürsten ansehen, dann die benötigte Menge, sollte man lieber zum Teesieb greifen.
Sollte für den Grobschmutz reichen, da die Bakkis im Filter wohnen sollen.

Werde da  nochmal drüber schlafen...


----------



## Thorsten (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Hi Ralf,

das mit dem Teesieb war wohl eher ein Scherz.

Ohne eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung wirst Du auf Dauer Probleme bekommen. 

Warum baust Du dir nicht ein Spaltsieb? Siebe gibts für kleines Geld bei Ebay.
Bauanleitung findest Du hier im Forum. 

Wenn selbst das noch zu teuer ist, baue einen Vortex. 
Auch dazu gibt es Bauanleitungen....


----------



## jochen (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Hallo,





			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Für kleinere Anlagen wie bei mir doch ausreichend. Oder?


Ich benutze den gleichen Filter in meiner Eigenwasseranlage.
Der Filter ist völlig ungeeignet für einen Gartenteich, der verstopft in nullkommanix.

 Ich denke für deine Zwecke wäre ein Spaltsieb ideal.

Meinen Bürstenfilter am Teich benutze ich nach dem Spaltsieb eher als Bakterienansiedlungsfläche.
Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich noch in diesen Jahr die Bürsten beseitigen und ihn mit Helix befüllen, (oder beides kombinieren) davon verspreche ich mir mehr.


----------



## kwoddel (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pumpenvorfilter als Alternative zu Bürstenfilter und CO ?*

Hallo
Bürsten sind nur als Vorabscheidung gedacht!! Als Ansiedlungsfläche total ungeeignet.


----------

